# man töten wolle



## Patricia12

was bedeutet: "man töten wolle"?


----------



## Whodunit

Dazu brauchen wir Kontext. Der Satz ergibt ohne Kontext keinen Sinn.

man = se
töten = matar
wolle = quera


----------



## jester.

Patricia12 said:


> was bedeutet: "man töten wolle"?



Mit "woll*t*e" würde der Satz wie ein unvollständiger Relativsatz klingen.

Beispiel: "Das ist der Mann, den man töten wollte."


Hast du dich vielleicht vertippt?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> man = se alguien, alguno, uno
> töten = matar
> wolle = quera quiere


 Jester, es könnte sich um einen Konjunktiv-I handeln:

Er sagte, dieser sei ein Mann, den *man töten wolle*.


----------



## jester.

elroy said:


> Jester, es könnte sich um einen Konjunktiv-I handeln:
> 
> Er sagte, dieser sei ein Mann, den *man töten wolle*.



Könnte auch sein, aber irgendwie klingt dein Satz nicht so ganz stimmig. Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen, warum.


----------



## elroy

Also der Satz tritt zwar kaum in der Umgangssprache auf, aber falsch ist er doch nicht, oder?

Ich könnte mir ihn beispielsweise in einem Zeitungsartikel vorstellen.


----------



## jester.

Nein, falsch ist er nicht. Aber du hast recht. Er ist nicht umgangssprachlich und darum habe ich ihn wahrscheinlich als seltsam klingend empfunden.


----------



## gaer

I found exactly two sentences that appear to use this structure:

1) Verteidigungsministerin Alliot-Marie sagte, die jüngsten Vorfälle zeigten, dass "man töten wolle". 

2) Mit dem "sozialen Sinngehalt" (ob man töten wolle oder nicht) oder der "Schwerpunkttheorie" (die Klarheit, was Tun und was Unterlassen ist, voraussetzt) könne die Grenze zwischen Tun und Unterlassen nicht ermittelt werden. Zudem sei ein Unterschied zwischen dem Abstellen eines Beatmungsgeräts und der Nichtverabreichung eines lebenserhaltenden Medikaments nicht auszumachen.

I'll let you "natives" decide if the either of them seems correct. To me it seems absurd to discuss three words in German with no context.


----------



## Kajjo

> To me it seems absurd to discuss three words in German with no context.


It is my sincere belief that this sentence is the most important one of the whole thread. It is utterly useless to discuss words without context and without even knowing whether they have been cited correctly. 
_Verteidigungsministerin Alliot-Marie sagte, die jüngsten Vorfälle zeigten, dass man töten wolle._

_Mit dem "sozialen Sinngehalt" (ob man töten wolle oder nicht) oder der "Schwerpunkttheorie" könne die Grenze zwischen Tun und Unterlassen nicht ermittelt werden._

Gaer, beide Sätze sind formal korrekt und idiomatisch. 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> _Verteidigungsministerin Alliot-Marie sagte, die jüngsten Vorfälle zeigten, dass man töten wolle._
> 
> _Mit dem "sozialen Sinngehalt" (ob man töten wolle oder nicht) oder der "Schwerpunkttheorie" könne die Grenze zwischen Tun und Unterlassen nicht ermittelt werden._
> 
> 
> Gaer, beide Sätze sind formal korrekt und idiomatisch.


Thank you, Kajjo. This is the kind of judgement I can't possibly make. If, for instance, someone asks about a particular usage in English and there are only two examples to be found, I can still make a reasonable response based on my own language feel/sense.

It is not at all unusual for three words in English, isolated, to sound so odd that they sound wrong when they are quite correct—when examined in appropriate context. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

*Moderator Note:*

The above posts have obviously been an exercise in futility. Without context, this thread is useless. Patricia, if you are interested in getting your question answered - whatever your question was - please start a new thread *with enough context*. This thread is closed, but will remain visible as a reference for the two new threads that have been split from it:

man = se? (SP)
dieser sei der Mann...


----------

